# Explorer Standartaktion für Doppelklick auf Ordner



## herrgarnele (19. Dezember 2004)

Hi zusammen!
Ich hab mir selber ein echtes Problem verschafft..
Wollte im Windows Explorer das Standardsymbol für Ordner ändern, das hab ich nicht hinbekommen. Dafür hab ich wohl versehentlich die Standardaktion für Doppelklicks auf Ordner verändert.
Wenn ich jetzt einen Ordner öffnen will, geht ein neues Fenster mit der Standardsuche auf.

Unter Extras>Ordneroptionen>Dateitypen>Dateiordner hab ich rumgepfuscht.
Dort werden auch die Befehle, die bei Rechtsklick auf einen Ordner erscheinen, verwaltet.
Nur schafffe ich es eben nicht, dass mir der Explorer bei einem Doppelklick auf nen Ordner einfach nur den Ordner im selben Fenster öffnet.

Wie geht das
Oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit meine Wurschtelei einfach zu widerrufen indem ich die Explorer-Settings resete?

Bitte Hilfe, bin echt verzweifelt..


----------



## christine krause (28. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,
probier es mal über "Extras" --> "Ordneroptionen" dann den Reiter "Allgemein" und hier kann man entweder den "Standard wiederherstellen" oder "Öffnen durch Doppelklick" einschalten und "Jeden Ordner im selben Fenster" anklicken.


----------



## herrgarnele (4. Januar 2005)

Hi,
sorry für die verspätete Resonanz, war ne Woche in Urlaub..

Über den "Allgemein"-Reiter ist leider nichts zu machen, auch nicht mit "Standard wiederherstellen".
Da ich in den Extras rumgewurschtelt hab bringt das leider nix.

Ich sollte nur wissen wie die Befehlszeile für die Standardaktion "Im selben Fenster öffnen" lautet.

Kannst Du unter Extras > Ordneroptionen im Reiter "Dateitypen" bei "Dateiordner" oder "Ordner" unter "Erweitert" nach der Befehlszeile schauen und mir diese posten?

Danke für die Mühen..


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. Januar 2005)

Hallo....

gehe in der Registry zu:

```
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell
```

dort findest du eine Zeichenfolge ... die hat wahrscheinlich den Wert "find".
Klicke dort drauf und ändere den Wert in "open"...die Fenster sollten sich jetzt wieder wie gewohnt öffnen(ohne Suchleiste)


Jetzt sollte es auch Wirkung zeigen, wenn du unter 
Ordneroptionen>
Allgemein>
Ordner durchsuchen>
*jeden Ordner im selben Fenster öffnen*
....aktivierst.


----------



## herrgarnele (5. Januar 2005)

Hi!

In der Registry ist in HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell für (standard) schon "open" gesetzt.
Dort, also in der shell, gibts noch die Ordner "explore" und "open", deren Standardwerte nicht gesetzt sind.
Hilft's vielleicht wenn ich da "open" reinschreibe?


----------

